# All hairsprays smell bad???!!



## bellagloss (Apr 20, 2011)

I am searching for a hairspray forever, and i cannot find anything that doesnt totally stink.
  	fragrance of produts i use is really important to me,especcially when its something i use every day.
  	all im looking for is a light spray that doesnt make my hair crunchy or smell bad,
  	does anyone know what i could try??


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 20, 2011)

i hope people respond to this because i dont use hairspray because i hate the smell too!


----------



## sheisaclassic (Apr 20, 2011)

I really like Aussie hairspray. Smells like grape and it doesn't make my hair stiff, and I spray A LOT.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 20, 2011)

sheisaclassic said:


> I really like Aussie hairspray. Smells like grape and it doesn't make my hair stiff, and I spray A LOT.


	ooohh that sounds good! and we actually get that brand in the uk too which is a bonus!


----------



## bellagloss (Apr 20, 2011)

Which one exactly do you use, or all the Aussie sprays the same??


----------



## elloveeeee (Apr 24, 2011)

I personally love the smell of Paul Mitchell's Hold Me Tighter. It's light and fruity


----------



## brianjenny17 (Apr 25, 2011)

I use the Chi Enviro Flex it smells soo good like a light men's cologne


----------



## sinergy (Apr 25, 2011)

Kenra Volume Spray 25, BedHead Masterpiece, Regis DesignLine, Biolage Complete Control, Chi,  Sebastian Professional Hairsprays and there is a new style line out by Tigi, I cant remember the name of the line right now, we barely got it in our salon last week, but the hairspray smelled pretty good. These are all professional hairsprays with moderate to good hold, depending on what your looking for, but Ive used most of them. I continue to go back to Kenra and Chi, I like the smell of those the best.


----------



## sheisaclassic (Apr 26, 2011)

bellagloss said:


> Which one exactly do you use, or all the Aussie sprays the same??


 
	The one I use just says "mega" on the can. I honestly have no idea.


----------

